# Native Ultimate Kayak



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm looking at purchasing a 14 1/2 foot Native Ultimate Kayak. Anyone have experience with these? It's used, a 2007 model. I'm looking to use it for general kayaking in Sandusky Bay and some fishing as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't own one, but they are really nice. For flat water the 14.5 should do well. Don't buy the "angler" version. Buy the standard version and then you can put rod holders, anchor ties, and such where you want them. Tons of information out there for outfitting your kayak.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a 12" and I love it. The only caution I would have for your intended use is whether or not you get a lot of choppy water in the bay. It is basically a canoe that sits lower in the water, so if you get a lot of chop, you will have a good bit of water in the boat after a paddle.

It can be outfitted with skirts to avoid this, but they are pricey.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

I own the ultimate 12 also and LOVE it for stream smallmouth fishing. I bought mine when they first came out and got the bow/stern skirts FREE with my purchase from Clintonville outfitters. I also added flushmount rod holders and anchor kit myself.

Great stable kayak with tons of room due to the open canoe design. Its basically a kayak/canoe hybrid. And the best thing about the Ultimate is being able to stand up during those longer calm stretches and cast. I love my 12' so much ive been looking at getting rid of my 2nd kayak (swifty 9.5) and buying the 9' Ultimate this year.

You can even add a trolling motor to them for those big waters. It certainly is the ULTIMATE kayake/canoe out there.

The 14.5 would certainly be awesome for big waters , if you can get it used and in good shape for the right price , grab it up quickly. Put a trolling motor on it and have ablast.

Matt


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I also got the 12 ft Ultimate and its great boat but the 14.5 would be better for the bay and larger waters. Although it not as fast as my WS Pamlico Angler boat but it is definetly more stable. I would buy it!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm in the market for a fishing kayak. My canoe is too much for one man so I want to downsize. I really want a standup kayak either a wavewalk , a Diablo or the Native Ultimate 12 Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know what your specific needs are or what your fishing style is, but you could also consider the Freedom Hawk 12 or 14. It has plenty of storage, flush mount rod holders, etc standard, but the unique thing is that the hull behind the seat is split, hinged, and tethered such that with the "push of a button" you can create a Y-shaped hull or one more like a goalpost where you basically have parallel outriggers as a standard part of the hull. It even comes with a grab-rail / leaning rail for balance when standing. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...061201&cm_ite=0076226020882a&_requestid=74691

Just something else to consider. I personally do not own this kayak so I can't support it with experiential evidence, only theory. My 'yak is a LiquidLogic Manta Ray 12, which after a buyout became the Ultimate Manta Ray 12. I bought mine the year before the name change. My craft isn't that stable (it won't flip easily, but it is a wobbler), but I am currently not concerned with standing when I fish from it.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had a Ntive U-12 for about 1 1/2 years now....love it....I use it on smaller rivers and lakes...very stable....Easy to standup in and fish...I primarily fly fish out of mine....The 12'er is perfect for me, i can toss it up on my Jeep w/out a problem....If your looking at using it in bigger water, you might consider the 14'er....The only complaint I have is how low the seat sits.....it's a little harder to get up and down out of.....apparently it was a common gripe, becaus they have since come out w/a seat riser which everyone raves about....I am going to look into it this spring....i got mine from "great miami outfitters" in miamisburg, right off I-75....they have a pretty comprehensive website and a very good stock of boats/accessories....they are also very helpful/knowledgable....They are 1 block from the Great miami River and have quite a few demo days....Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

If you haven't purchased your kayak yet, try these guys, http://www.paddleva.com/.
They have great deals on last years models and demos.
I got a 2008 14.5 Manta Ray, with shipping, cheaper than many places for just the kayak. Great service too, I talked to a guy named Tom.
Truck driver wouldn't leave til I opened it up and checked it. 
He was just as pumped as I was.


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Have not gotten back on here much since the first few initial responses. Anyway, I did but the 14.5 Ultimate (used but in good shape). Got a pretty good price. Has not been in the water yet but soon hopefully. Been too busy. I will let anyone interested know how it goes up on the bay.


----------

